
Goodbye Boost VC – Thank you Tribe 7 - amingilani
http://blog.payload.tech/2016/04/23/thank-you-boost-vc-tribe-7/
======
asadlionpk
Thanks for sharing you experience at boost. Little nitpick: you might have
swapped the ping labels (Pak vs boost).

~~~
amingilani
Fixed! Thank you!

~~~
martin_
Are you sure? They still seem backwards

~~~
amingilani
I may have forgotten to hit the save button. Updated.... again. Thanks!

------
AmadKamali
Congratulations. And Good Luck ! Always good to hear good stories about young
Pakistanis.

------
8611m
1\. What is your product?

2\. How's the quality of engineers in Pakistan as compared to SV?

~~~
amingilani
1\. Mailman - themailman.io - We're a priority messaging service. We're still
in development, and while we have an MVP out, we're focused on product
improvement right now and are holding off on marketing it.

2\. SV engineers are better than most other regions of the world because SV
attracts them. Are there engineers in Pakistan as good? Definitely. Are they
as easy to find as in SV? No. Will our network make it easier to find them?
Yes. Are they cheaper? By magnitudes.

~~~
anewhnaccount
I didn't understand what it was until I went to this page
[https://themailman.io/register](https://themailman.io/register) \- I would
recommend you put the "Get Paid To Read Your Mail Charge senders to send you
mail" on the front page. Without it I can't tell what's going on.

~~~
amingilani
Thank you, feedback always helps us make things better! The next iteration
will do this! :)

It's a major overhaul.

------
stevesun21
Good to read!

------
fwddbhatti
you plan to come back to pk or stay onwards?

~~~
amingilani
probably returning, since the burn rate is much lower there. That's an
advantage I have over other founders. Advantages are meant to be exploited.

~~~
solve
The whole world is full of founders. Being in the SV area is the rare
advantage, not the other way around.

~~~
amingilani
I'm sure. Don't get me wrong, it's very very helpful. However, most of the
startup life is keeping your head down and working. I can fly to SV at any
point, but setting up a team in Pakistan + office space + utilities is only a
fraction of 1 programmer being paid in SV.

At such an early stage, survival is all we're focused on. The moment we can
afford SV, we'll jump right on over!

~~~
njloof
That's awesome. I hear a lot here in Canada (as a foreigner here) about the
efforts they made decades ago to build an educated workforce for the
information economy and a local tech industry. It did great things here and I
have to imagine it's great for Pakistan. There are strong engineers and
digital artists coming from Pakistan, and in the long term they should be able
to stay and have a great career at home.

------
fwddbhatti
and? i think this is incomplete.

~~~
amingilani
How so?

~~~
amingilani
But it isn't difficult. And there's no magical path. Where there's a will
there's a way.

~~~
fwddbhatti
What was the way ?

